# ملف رائع يحتوى على اسئلة امتحان pmp أخر اصدار



## يسرى191 (9 مايو 2010)

ملف ممتاز يحتوى على اسئلة امتحان PMP و متوافق مع PMBOK الاصدار الرابع 


http://www.4shared.com/document/XboLkJvU/PMP_Exam_Cram-Project_Manageme.html

:83:أرجو من الأخوة ابداء الاراء و ليس مجرد الشكر او مرور الكرام و السلام عليكم :56:


----------



## alaa eldin farag (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ويرجي رفعة علي رابط آخر وجزيت خيراً


----------



## eng_asm (13 مايو 2010)

شكراً ياعم
بس لو ترفعه على 4shared لو سمحت.

شكراً مقدماً


----------



## يسرى191 (14 مايو 2010)

*الكتاب رفعته على 4share*

:20:اتفضل يا عم و اى خدمة 
http://www.4shared.com/document/XboLkJvU/PMP_Exam_Cram-Project_Manageme.html
:77:


----------



## محمد دهشورى (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور جداجدا على الملف وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmedafatah (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a.assal (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على مساعداتك القيمة


----------



## bryar (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## sam_civil (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا برنس بس لو عندك Hot Topics PMP® Exam Flashcards – Sixth Edition 
او PM FASTrack® PMP® Exam Simulation Software – V 6 تبقى معلم.
لو عندك ياريت ترفعة.


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## Jamal (6 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## safa aldin (14 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 نوفمبر 2011)

نامل تحديث الرابط وشكرا


----------



## adeb11 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل يا احبابنا هل من معين برفع الكتاب على رابط اخر وله كل اشكر


----------



## jabarin2008 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الرابط معطل نرجو من اي حد من الاخوة المساعدة وايجاد رابط اخر شاكرين لهم التعاون


----------



## mezohazoma (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## يسرى191 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

jabarin2008 قال:


> اخي الرابط معطل نرجو من اي حد من الاخوة المساعدة وايجاد رابط اخر شاكرين لهم التعاون


 

اخوانى الأعزاء 
اسف على التأخر فى الرد 

الرابط الجديد
http://www.mediafire.com/?l0q8fjuvxjgbrms


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يسرى191 قال:


> اخوانى الأعزاء
> اسف على التأخر فى الرد
> 
> الرابط الجديد
> http://www.mediafire.com/?l0q8fjuvxjgbrms



جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## يسرى191 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

sam_civil قال:


> مشكور يا برنس بس لو عندك Hot Topics PMP® Exam Flashcards – Sixth Edition
> او PM FASTrack® PMP® Exam Simulation Software – V 6 تبقى معلم.
> لو عندك ياريت ترفعة.


 

ادخل على الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=299318

و الموجود عندى هو HOT TOPIC فقط و للأصدار السادس


----------



## A7777med (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## tymoster (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور مجهودكم ونتمني اكثر


----------



## BASHKA (1 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## يسرى191 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

BASHKA قال:


> الملف غير موجود


 http://www.mediafire.com/?l0q8fjuvxjgbrms
الرابط موجود فى صفحة 2


----------



## hoda_khaled (3 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم،
انا دخلت على الرابط المذكور ولكن الملف غير متاح
برجاء المساعده وشكرا


----------



## يسرى191 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

hoda_khaled قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> انا دخلت على الرابط المذكور ولكن الملف غير متاح
> برجاء المساعده وشكرا


 
الرابط الجديد
http://www.mediafire.com/?l0q8fjuvxjgbrms


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (10 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## impire (11 ديسمبر 2011)

يسرى191 قال:


> اخوانى الأعزاء
> اسف على التأخر فى الرد
> 
> الرابط الجديد
> http://www.mediafire.com/?l0q8fjuvxjgbrms



كتاب مفيد جدا لكل من قرر الحصول على شهادة الـ pmp

ألف شكر يا مهندس يسري.


----------



## فيصل2007 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ياليت يا اخ يسري ترفع الكتاب مره اخرى


----------



## يسرى191 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

فيصل2007 قال:


> ياليت يا اخ يسري ترفع الكتاب مره اخرى


ارجو المعذرة اخى الكريم فلقد تم تحذيرى من قبل الموقع 4shared مرتين بسبب كتب اخرى رفعتها خدمة للزملاء و ارجو الا تكون هناك مرة ثالثة لذلك ارجو لمن يريد الكتاب ارسال رسالة خاصة بالبريد الاليكترونى و عدم وضعه فى المشاركات حتى نتبع القوانين الخاصة بالمنتدى 

منتظر بريدك الالكترونى فى رسالة خاصة و سوف اقوم بارساله لك فورا رسالتك الخاصة التى ارسلتها لى لا تحتوى على بريدك الاليكترونى و قمت بالرد عليها مرسلا لك البريد الاليكترونى الخاص بى


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الرجاء تحديث الرابط ولقد ارسلت اليك بريدي الالكتروني اخ بسري وياريت ترسله على ايميلي مع الشكر الجزيل


----------

